# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Seafood Gumbo

## HawkTheSlayer

Here's a quick simple version. 
Loves me some seafood gumbo and cajun girls.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-03-2018),MrMike (10-17-2019),NORAD (11-03-2018),Northern Rivers (11-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (10-12-2019),Rita Marley (11-03-2018),Swedgin (10-17-2019)

----------


## Brat

Oh, my!   :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Kodiak

Living on the west coast all of my life, I barely ever heard the word gumbo.  But in the 80s when I was single, I worked with a black guy from Alabama that invited me over to his house because his wife was making gumbo.  It was killer and sadly have never had anything like it again.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-12-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

We call that McCoy. I never knew gumbo was McCoy.

----------



----------


## Brat

My Mom (in California) made us gumbo several times when we were kids.  She used dungeness crab, shrimp and prawns from the bay.  She had a can of File Gumbo in the cabinet always.  When I finally visited Louisiana, I enjoyed the real thing.  Mom's was good, but ooh-wee, that Cajun stuff!

----------



----------


## NORAD

I'll be over for dinner................   :Smile:

----------

Brat (11-03-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'll be over for dinner................


Door is unlocked. I'll be in the field picking pecans. Take yer shoes off and pour yourself a drink.

----------

Abbey (11-03-2018),Brat (11-03-2018),NORAD (11-04-2018),Rita Marley (11-03-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Door is unlocked. I'll be in the field picking pecans. Take yer shoes off and pour yourself a drink.


How do you pronounce pecans?

----------


## Kodiak

> How do you pronounce pecans?


It's spelled pecan, not pecon.

----------

Rita Marley (11-03-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

When I was a bad kid, the Judge sent me off to Eckard wilderness youth camp. The staff were called Chiefs.
On the weekends we cooked over a fire in camp and had to wash dishes in water warmed over a fire.

Chief John encouraged us to make gumbo like meals to cut down on dishes. So I call anything gumbo like "Chief John one pot meal" to this day.
I had a blast there.

----------

Brat (11-03-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Lucky guy........

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-04-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Lucky guy........


I truly was.

If I could, I would seek employment there. You live and work 3 days, then are off.

----------


## NORAD

> How do you pronounce pecans?


Puh-Cons

 :Smile: 

Hawk prolly says 


Pee-can



 :Smile:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Today is National Gumbo Day!

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Raise your hand if you heard of Gumby before gumbo.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

You will *roux* the day.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Here's a quick simple version. 
> Loves me some seafood gumbo and cajun girls.



Do you have a jambalaya recipe hanging around @HawkTheSlayer? I have been a pine'in for some awesome jambalaya!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Do you have a jambalaya recipe hanging around @HawkTheSlayer? I have been a pine'in for some awesome jambalaya!


Lol. Im just walking in and I'm cooking some right now.

One leftover, BBQ 'ed poke chop, debone and cubed
One pack of Hillshire Polska Kielbasa, sliced thinly
HALF an onion, chopped
Black pepper
Red pepper

Trow dat in a pot and brown sausage and onion with all udder tings

Then:
Add 2 cups of water and 
One box of Zatarians Jambalaya Mix  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Bring to a boil
Reduce heat to low and cover 
cook about 25 minutes or until liquid is absorbed and rice is tender but not mooshy. 

All of those box mixes are pretty good.

Zatarians
Tony's
Louisiana Brand
Oak Grove

Jambalaya from scratch is one of the hardest things to cook if you dont get the liquid right when you add the rice. 
Stay tuned. Tomorrow I'll try to address dat.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-12-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-13-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I just made and ate some gumbo over rice.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

It was a potato gumbo. In lieu of confessing to a priest, I will confess here. I left out bell pepper, used vegetable oil instead of butter for the roux, and substituted hot dogs for andouille sausage. It wasn't bad.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Lol. Im just walking in and I'm cooking some right now.
> 
> One leftover, BBQ 'ed poke chop, debone and cubed
> One pack of Hillshire Polska Kielbasa, sliced thinly
> HALF an onion, chopped
> Black pepper
> Red pepper
> 
> Trow dat in a pot and brown sausage and onion with all udder tings
> ...


Tomorrow after I pick the senorita up from work, I mentioned that I want to go to Tibby’s, a Cajun joint down the road. 

I will give you a Special Rickity Five Sense Overload review shortly there after. 

I am excited to have plans with my kept woman for a date tomorrow night! A description of that will follow depending on how well you beg for details!


tibbys.com

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Tomorrow after I pick the senorita up from work, I mentioned that I want to go to Tibby’s, a Cajun joint down the road. 
> 
> I will give you a Special Rickity Five Sense Overload review shortly there after. 
> 
> I am excited to have plans with my kept woman for a date tomorrow night! A description of that will follow depending on how well you beg for details!


You'll  know if they are authentic if they bring you some fresh cracklins(gratons) for appetizers . Lol.
Ask them if they have stuffed ponse .

Take a screenshot of the menu for me if you dont mind, @Rickity Plumber.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You'll  know if they are authentic if they bring you some fresh cracklins(gratons) for appetizers . Lol.
> Ask them if they have stuffed ponse .
> 
> Take a screenshot of the menu for me if you dont mind, @Rickity Plumber.


I need info on how to upload screenshots to TPF. I am a buffoon when it comes to that stuff, not to be confused with babboon.

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You'll  know if they are authentic if they bring you some fresh cracklins(gratons) for appetizers . Lol.
> Ask them if they have stuffed ponse .
> 
> Take a screenshot of the menu for me if you dont mind, @Rickity Plumber.


https://tibbys.com/wp-content/upload...ull-5.2019.pdf

----------

Brat (10-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> https://tibbys.com/wp-content/upload...ull-5.2019.pdf


Prices seem fair. Looks more a New Orleans style restaurant than a true cajun joint.
As long as the portions are large and the food is good, that's all that matters.

I didn't see no cracklins on the menu.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

One day I'm going to come over with 2, 10 pound boxes of IBP Scalded and cleaned, Honeycomb Tripe and boil dat down with some onion, celery, lemons, seasoning, and liquid crab boil. More like smother it down. 
I know your wife will enjoy it. You'd like it too.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Prices seem fair. Looks more a New Orleans style restaurant than a true cajun joint.
> As long as the portions are large and the food is good, that's all that matters.
> 
> I didn't see no cracklins on the menu. 
> 
> One day I'm going to come over with 2, 10 pound boxes of IBP Scalded and cleaned, Honeycomb Tripe and boil dat down with some onion, celery, lemons, seasoning, and liquid crab boil. More like smother it down. 
> I know your wife will enjoy it. You'd like it too.


My wife loves tripe! She calls it "Puerto Rican Meat" because when we first met, she would say that instead of tripe because she knew I was turned off to tripe. 

She was trying  to pull a fast one on me! Course, I pulled a real fast one on her, I bought her a nice engagement ring and she fell for it hook, line and sinker!

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Prices seem fair. Looks more a New Orleans style restaurant than a true cajun joint.
> As long as the portions are large and the food is good, that's all that matters.
> 
> I didn't see no cracklins on the menu. 
> 
> One day I'm going to come over with 2, 10 pound boxes of IBP Scalded and cleaned, Honeycomb Tripe and boil dat down with some onion, celery, lemons, seasoning, and liquid crab boil. More like smother it down. 
> I know your wife will enjoy it. You'd like it too.


Went to Tibby's tonight after picking up the wife at work. I should have went to Longhorn Steak House instead. I had, fried catfish with hush puppies and a side of jambalaya. Jambalaya was very dry and tasted of heavy smoke flavor. The andoulie sausage was spicy hot that was in it. 

My wife had seafood gumbo which had a decent taste along with onion rings. The onion rings were too frigin big. You grab them and all the breading fell off leaving you with a limp ass (and I know what limp ass is at my age!) onion in your hand. 

Even the iced tea was old and not clear (in the glass) which tells me it has been hanging around for a few days. 

The tarter sauce was homemade and the best I have ever had anywhere. But what good is that with catfish that seemed under cooked to me? 


The best thing the place had going for it was the great zydeco music! I love that music. But for $57, I could have listened to the best of @HawkTheSlayer 's music selection from da bayou!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Went to Tibby's tonight after picking up the wife at work. I should have went to Longhorn Steak House instead. I had, fried catfish with hush puppies and a side of jambalaya. Jambalaya was very dry and tasted of heavy smoke flavor. The andoulie sausage was spicy hot that was in it. 
> 
> My wife had seafood gumbo which had a decent taste along with onion rings. The onion rings were too frigin big. You grab them and all the breading fell off leaving you with a limp ass (and I know what limp ass is at my age!) onion in your hand. 
> 
> Even the iced tea was old and not clear (in the glass) which tells me it has been hanging around for a few days. 
> 
> The tarter sauce was homemade and the best I have ever had anywhere. But what good is that with catfish that seemed under cooked to me? 
> 
> 
> The best thing the place had going for it was the great zydeco music! I love that music. But for $57, I could have listened to the best of @HawkTheSlayer 's music selection from da bayou!


 :Geez: 
Real Andouille is not hot. Only smoked. Even after it is cooked for hours in any meal, it should still have the diameter of a silver dollar or kennedy piece. 

All the commercial sausage companies here market Andouille in the form and size of their commercial smoked sausage. It's garbage, even with the best commercial sausage companies! I don't buy it. It's just smoked(prolly hot) sausage 
In your situation. 
Even here, you have to go to a local meat market to get something close to the real thing. 

You want the real thing?  You search Andouille/ laplace  la. It's the Andouille capital of the world ! 

I used to work in the refineries down there and there are basicly two places that are equally good that ship anywhere! 

Andouille is expensive without shipping. About 5-6 dollars a pound. Shit , smoked ham shanks are about the same price and that's nothing but bone. 

You get some a dat and yo ole  lady be knocking you up the hade fa mo.
Real Andouille in gumbo or beans? OMG!  Super lean, ham product.

I haven't been down that way in a long time and don't know anyone working in that area who could bring me some,  but ima get you some of the real thing and get it to you. I promise. I deliver.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-17-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

[QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280127]Went to Tibby's tonight after picking up the wife at work. I should have went to Longhorn Steak House instead. I had, fried catfish with hush puppies and a side of jambalaya. Jambalaya was very dry and tasted of heavy smoke flavor. The andoulie sausage was spicy hot that was in it. 

My wife had seafood gumbo which had a decent taste along with onion rings. The onion rings were too frigin big. You grab them and all the breading fell off leaving you with a limp ass (and I know what limp ass is at my age!) onion in your hand. 

Even the iced tea was old and not clear (in the glass) which tells me it has been hanging around for a few days. 

The tarter sauce was homemade and the best I have ever had anywhere. But what good is that with catfish that seemed under cooked to me? 


The best thing the place had going for it was the great zydeco music! I love that music. But for $57, I could have listened to the best of @HawkTheSlayer 's music selection from da bayou![QUOTE]


================
I don't like overfried or overcooked seafood on any kind , rickity . I like it just cooked, golden yellow and not overcooked. 
Especially fish. 
Almost 60 years and I still can't make my mom understand that.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2280328][QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280127]Went to Tibby's tonight after picking up the wife at work. I should have went to Longhorn Steak House instead. I had, fried catfish with hush puppies and a side of jambalaya. Jambalaya was very dry and tasted of heavy smoke flavor. The andoulie sausage was spicy hot that was in it. 

My wife had seafood gumbo which had a decent taste along with onion rings. The onion rings were too frigin big. You grab them and all the breading fell off leaving you with a limp ass (and I know what limp ass is at my age!) onion in your hand. 

Even the iced tea was old and not clear (in the glass) which tells me it has been hanging around for a few days. 

The tarter sauce was homemade and the best I have ever had anywhere. But what good is that with catfish that seemed under cooked to me? 


The best thing the place had going for it was the great zydeco music! I love that music. But for $57, I could have listened to the best of @HawkTheSlayer 's music selection from da bayou!


> ================
> I don't like overfried or overcooked seafood on any kind , rickity . I like it just cooked, golden yellow and not overcooked. 
> Especially fish. 
> Almost 60 years and I still can't make my mom understand that.


To me, fish that is not white or at least opaque needs a little bit more cookin'.

Seafood, especially shrimp and crawfish get tough and chewy by overcooking them. I imagine fish gets the same however, when they bring you a piece of fish and it is still clear in the middle, that tells me it is still not brought up to temperature inside the thicker parts of the fillet. 

But yes, I agree with you.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-17-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

[QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280481][QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2280328]


> Went to Tibby's tonight after picking up the wife at work. I should have went to Longhorn Steak House instead. I had, fried catfish with hush puppies and a side of jambalaya. Jambalaya was very dry and tasted of heavy smoke flavor. The andoulie sausage was spicy hot that was in it. 
> 
> My wife had seafood gumbo which had a decent taste along with onion rings. The onion rings were too frigin big. You grab them and all the breading fell off leaving you with a limp ass (and I know what limp ass is at my age!) onion in your hand. 
> 
> Even the iced tea was old and not clear (in the glass) which tells me it has been hanging around for a few days. 
> 
> The tarter sauce was homemade and the best I have ever had anywhere. But what good is that with catfish that seemed under cooked to me? 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever pass thru here, be sure and visit Magnolia's Seafood bar and grill, rated one of the top 40 eateries in Fl. (yeah, it's a big deal for here) I get the fried oyster, Po boy.

Hell, if you ever pass thru here, you better PM me first!  :Smile:

----------

Brat (10-17-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=Kris P Bacon;2280482][QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280481]


> If you ever pass thru here, be sure and visit Magnolia's Seafood bar and grill, rated one of the top 40 eateries in Fl. (yeah, it's a big deal for here) I get the fried oyster, Po boy.
> 
> Hell, if you ever pass thru here, you better PM me first!


 :Smiley20:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=Kris P Bacon;2280482][QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280481]


> If you ever pass thru here, be sure and visit Magnolia's Seafood bar and grill, rated one of the top 40 eateries in Fl. (yeah, it's a big deal for here) I get the fried oyster, Po boy.
> 
> Hell, if you ever pass thru here, you better PM me first!


Anyplace that makes awesome crab cakes will bring my wife in like flies to a hen house!

----------

Brat (10-17-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-17-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

[QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280485][QUOTE=Kris P Bacon;2280482]


> Anyplace that makes awesome crab cakes will bring my wife in like flies to a hen house!


They have em and the coconut scrimps are to die for. Hell, I would call the hush puppies a good meal! Hurricane Irma sent a tornado thru the place, but they got back up, quick. Oh, l was mistaken, no bar just grill.

*Magnolia Street Seafood and Grill, Arcadia - Restaurant ...*https://www.tripadvisor.com › ... › Arcadia › Arcadia Restaurants





 Rating: 4.5 - ‎370 reviews - ‎Price range: $$ - $$$
*Magnolia* Street *Seafood* and *Grill*, Arcadia: See 370 unbiased reviews of *Magnolia* Street *Seafood* and *Grill*, rated ... 9 W *Magnolia* St, *Arcadia*, *FL* 34266-3931.

----------

Brat (10-17-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=Kris P Bacon;2280487][QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280485]


> They have em and the coconut scrimps are to die for. Hell, I would call the hush puppies a good meal! Hurricane Irma sent a tornado thru the place, but they got back up, quick. Oh, l was mistaken, no bar just grill.
> 
> *Magnolia Street Seafood and Grill, Arcadia - Restaurant ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com › ... › Arcadia › Arcadia Restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link but I had already looked it up in your first mention of them!

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-17-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

[QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280507][QUOTE=Kris P Bacon;2280487]


> Thanks for the link but I had already looked it up in your first mention of them!


We are OK on money this month, may call a to go in tomorrow. I can ride there in 5 minutes, try to eat there about once every few months

----------

Brat (10-17-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

GUMBO...doesn't even have to be "seafood"....is, hands down, THE BEST mish mash of ingredients one can eat!

(Cajun food is my second favorite.  Italian, being the first.)

----------

Brat (10-17-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

[QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280481][QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2280328]


> Went to Tibby's tonight after picking up the wife at work. I should have went to Longhorn Steak House instead. I had, fried catfish with hush puppies and a side of jambalaya. Jambalaya was very dry and tasted of heavy smoke flavor. The andoulie sausage was spicy hot that was in it. 
> 
> My wife had seafood gumbo which had a decent taste along with onion rings. The onion rings were too frigin big. You grab them and all the breading fell off leaving you with a limp ass (and I know what limp ass is at my age!) onion in your hand. 
> 
> Even the iced tea was old and not clear (in the glass) which tells me it has been hanging around for a few days. 
> 
> The tarter sauce was homemade and the best I have ever had anywhere. But what good is that with catfish that seemed under cooked to me? 
> 
> 
> ...


No raw fish for me either. The sushi bar will perish if they wait for me to buy something. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (10-17-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-17-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2280704][QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2280481]


> No raw fish for me either. The sushi bar will perish if they wait for me to buy something.


I used to eat raw hamburger and I am still alive. A dash of salt on it and it was pretty good!

----------

Brat (10-17-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

[QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2281016][QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2280704]


> I used to eat raw hamburger and I am still alive. A dash of salt on it and it was pretty good!


Dang, Rickity. You mo of a man than me, sha. 

Only thing I ever ate raw like dat was Little Friskies Dry Cat food.
It was pretty good with no seasoning at all.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

[QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2281030][QUOTE=Rickity Plumber;2281016]


> Dang, Rickity. You mo of a man than me, sha. 
> 
> Only thing I ever ate raw like dat was Little Friskies Dry Cat food.
> It was pretty good with no seasoning at all.


Grandma used to buy treats for her dachshunds called "Doggie Donuts". Dem dings were as good as Krispy Kreme's!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> GUMBO...doesn't even have to be "seafood"....is, hands down, THE BEST mish mash of ingredients one can eat!
> 
> (Cajun food is my second favorite.  Italian, being the first.)


Yep, Swedge. The main staple is chicken and sausage gumbo, here. Don't even have to brown the chicken. Ready in about an hour. 

My personal favorite is Turkey Neck and gizzard gumbo.
Some nice large Tom necks cut in about 2-3inch pieces, along with a few smoked turkey necks and chicken gizzards.
That project takes a little longer. About 2-3 hours of simmer , depending on the amount of available beer.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-17-2019),Swedgin (10-17-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Seafood gumbo is the best but it is very expensive.
Every Christmas eve we have to all chip in to cook a large family pot. 
$200 is about the average cost.

2 lbs of claw crab meat
2 lbs of white lump crab meat
2 lbs of crab fingers
2 lbs of crawfish tailmeat
5 lbs or more of large fresh shrimp/deheaded and peeled. About 10 lbs with the heads.
Oysters are super expensive/ I can do without myself

When the green onions are added at the end and all the stirring is done, I like to add a can or two of red, sockeye salmon with the skin removed. That's a great taste and already cooked and tender.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-17-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Seafood gumbo is the best but it is very expensive.
> Every Christmas eve we have to all chip in to cook a large family pot. 
> $200 is about the average cost.
> 
> 2 lbs of claw crab meat
> 2 lbs of white lump crab meat
> 2 lbs of crab fingers
> 2 lbs of crawfish tailmeat
> 5 lbs or more of large fresh shrimp/deheaded and peeled.
> ...


I want an all you can eat, king crab buffet. I'd have to travel about 40 miles and pay 50$ (I have heard) I'd need a wheelchair and a pair of sheers!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I want an all you can eat, king crab buffet. I'd have to travel about 40 miles and pay 50$ (I have heard) I'd need a wheelchair and a pair of sheers!


Yessirree!
I can put a hurt on some crabs but lots of work.
Boiled shrimp is my fave seafood, along with fresh caught frog legs.

We don't add tomato products to gumbo here in cajun country, but as you saw in the vid, a can of ro-tel is ok.
If you go to Creole country or NOLA , they always use a little tomato paste in their gumbos.

I'll tell you a little secret I learned about using tomato paste, @Kris P Bacon. When utilizing it in any recipe,  whether roux based or not, it's best to brown the paste to get rid of that raw flavor. It makes a world of difference. You can brown it along with your onions or trinity, instead of just saute-ing them alone.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-17-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

I have been trying to find a recipe for a "Wild Game Gumbo," to use at our next Wild Game Dinner!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have been trying to find a recipe for a "Wild Game Gumbo," to use at our next Wild Game Dinner!


At the camp, it's all about squirrel or rabbit gumbo. The best flavor gumbo to me is duck and Andouille gumbo. Especially Teal!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have been trying to find a recipe for a "Wild Game Gumbo," to use at our next Wild Game Dinner!


You might could use some smoked wild game steaks to add to something else.
Sometimes i buy pork steaks or whole Boston Butt roasts, slice them thinly, season them heavily, and smoke them to fully cooked.

I then freeze them and take them out as needed, cubing them up and using them in the place of( substitute)  Tasso which is super lean but expensive.

----------

Swedgin (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have been trying to find a recipe for a "Wild Game Gumbo," to use at our next Wild Game Dinner!


You know, I like a real poor man's gumbo too. Pepper Sausage(salami) and Bologna Gumbo. Makes a good addition to other gumbos , too

Go to the deli and but a one pound chunk of bologna and salami, unsliced. Cube into desired size and lightly brown in the gumbo pot. Add roux, onions, bell peppers, and a little celery, along with Creole seasoning, black and red pepper. Add water or stock and simmer

----------

Swedgin (10-18-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Tofu gumbo.

https://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipes/tofu-gumbo

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Tofu gumbo.
> 
> https://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipes/tofu-gumbo


Lawd I took a look.... :Geez:  :Doh!:  :Nono:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-17-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Yea, I was definitely thinking of throwing some Duck in.

I would also like to find some spicy Venison Sausage.  

Did not think about Squirrel or Rabbit, though.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yea, I was definitely thinking of throwing some Duck in.
> 
> I would also like to find some spicy Venison Sausage.  
> 
> Did not think about Squirrel or Rabbit, though.


Yes, @Swedgin!Some deer sausage would work fine. Especially smoked. It's hard to beat that smoke flavor in gumbo.

----------

Swedgin (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

It's a known fact that gumbo is always better the second or third day when flavors have a chance to meld.
Most gumbos are not seafood gumbos.

This is why it's better to brown off the chicken and sausage in a separate pot to cook off some of the fat or grease. It's not a necessity but greatly reduces the amount of grease that accumulates at the top of the liquid. You have to skim as much of that grease off with a spoon as possible. If not, stir the pot before serving to distribute the grease evenly.


After the gumbo cools, any remaining grease will rise to the surface. In the fridge  that will solidify and easily be removed the next day, leaving a better meal than the original.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-19-2019)

----------

